# 10 ga. BPS



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 10 ga. bps in real good condition. I only shoot it usually for the early goose opener. I really like the gun and shoot it well cuz it is a big gun and i'm a big guy. Fits me well i guess. But, with the price of shells now days i just don't shoot it enough. I am contemplating selling it. Do you think it is worth the $4-500 range? Like i said, real solid shape. Probably only has a box shot through it the last 3-4 years. I think it is about 12 years old?? What do you guys think?


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

I dont see it any difference in price between a 12 3.5" and a 10 gage these days. Most of the 10 gage I get are Winchester and a few federal rounds. The new federal ammo, though, my gun dont like. I do better with some of the heavier rounds of Winchester and Remington. The faster rounds are better left to the 12 gage. I say dont get rid of it and do some looking into other rounds.


----------

